# Good Day ! (or whatever it is where you are)



## keithnewsome (Dec 29, 2007)

Good day all, First time here, just dipping my toe into the water ! Older man from UK, many intrests with aircraft things, have questions for some, answers for others ! looking forward to kicking off soon ! I'll be back soon. Keith.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## ccheese (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Keith...

Charles


----------



## Njaco (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome.


----------



## ThunderThud (Dec 29, 2007)

Hello Keith


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 30, 2007)

Welcome from down under...mate!


----------



## Heinz (Jan 1, 2008)

Welcome again from down under!


----------



## DOUGRD (Jan 1, 2008)

Hello Keith. Welcome from the "Colonies" to the most interesting forum on the WWW.


----------



## DBII (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi

DBII


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 3, 2008)

Welcome from above mate....


----------



## AVRoe (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi there.


----------



## Bf109_g (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi there and welcome to the forum, Keith.


----------

